

Shodan Computer Search Engine - extofer
http://shodan.surtri.com/?q=amazon+HTTP-Server

======
aw3c2
<http://twitter.com/hdmoore/statuses/6009657364> ->
[http://shodan.surtri.com/?q=port%3A23+%22list+of+built-
in+co...](http://shodan.surtri.com/?q=port%3A23+%22list+of+built-
in+commands%22)

------
mapleoin
wait, this can't be right... <http://shodan.surtri.com/?q=google+lighttpd+php>

~~~
timdorr
The Location: header is a redirect to Google. That's not actually Google's
server using Lighty.

------
pierrefar
Apparently nginx is popular in Germany: <http://shodan.surtri.com/?q=nginx> .
Any ideas why?

~~~
extofer
perhaps since nginx is available in the German language, among other European
translations including Russian, Polish, French.

